# Sticky  My Two Year Quest To Buy a Honda HS621, Ends in Canada



## Center Mass

First off, I would like to Thank the Members and Staff of SBF who have answered many questions from me over the last Two plus years about Honda SB in general and the HS621 and HS520AS specifically. The breath of knowledge and expereience here is impressive. Robert from Honda is also an invaluable resource to SBF. I hope this thread will serve as a resource for those who are considering going to Canada to get a machine as I did, but are hesitant to do so due to the conflicting information out there and whether it is legal, or feasible to do so. This story proves it is both Legal and possible to do so. 

When I joined this forum I had not even heard of the HS621, but based on the numerous repeated recomendations from the folks here, it seemed that was the way for me to go. I wanted the most reliable and powerful Single Stage machine that I could lift into the back of my SUV reptitively thorughout the day, by myself for use in clearing the snow from my rental properties in N.Y.C.. Here is my story.

I switched machines from a 208CC MTD Gold Single Stage to a Honda HS520AS. The MTD had a great 208CC engine, but the bucket was too short in height and only rated for about 9-10" height snow falls. In late 2012 I gave the MTD to my 83 Y.O. Father in Law whose less than one year old 28" Ariens Snow Tek was submerged in Hurricane Sandy. 

While I liked the quality of Honda products and I own two Honda EU2000i Generators that I ran in tandem and used for over 30 days with no power during and after Hurricane Sandy, I bought a 2014 HS520AS based on Honda's reputation and my expereince with the Honda Generators. What I found was that the 520 had less power than the 208 MTD Gold and the bigger issue was handle vibrated very badly so after a period of time using the machine, you would want to take a break even while wearing thick insulated work gloves. 

I took the 520 into a Honda Dealer, Ace Tool Repair 2201 Wantagh Ave in Wantagh, N.Y. in March of 2015, who sent the machine out for Warranty Service. I got a call in Oct. of 2015 that the machine was ready for pick up. When I went in to pick up the machine I was informed that without my consent the oil and spark plug were changed and the bill due was $103.20, nor did they disclose up front that the machine would be sent out, or that it would take 7 months to get it back. I never leave the gas in it for the entire off season. When I asked about whether the vibration issue, the very reason I brought the machine in was resolved, I was told they did not know. 

It did not snow until January 2016 when we got a 30" dumping. At that point, it became obvious there was no change in the vibration issue. It was then that I was again motivated to find a new (impossible to find), or as lightly used as possible HS621 in the U.S.. 

With the help of the Members and Staff here on SBF I looked into many ads from Craigslist and Ebay, almost all of which were not anywhere near me. The one that was near me, left the ad up for a long time but did not respond to emails or phone calls. I noticed that on C.L. that many Sellers will list an item, but are not serious about selling or are too busy to respond to enquires. All the machines I looked at ads for seemed old, tired and well worn, except for one machine in New Jersey that the Seller decided to hold onto.

So when I found out recently that the HS621 model sold in Canada had been discontinued, I realized I had better move quickly for the last call on the new 621's available in North America. I went to the Honda of Canada Motor Sports web site and found a Dealer Locator/great map feature on their site. So, I started calling the Dealers located in Ontario, which is closest to where I live in New York. I called about 12 Dealers, 10 had none in stock and had not had any this season since they were discontunued in the Fall of 2014. So, at that point I realized I am late to the game and need to find a Dealer with old in stock inventory. The quest to snag one of the last remaining Canadian 621's went into high gear, it was last call for anyone who really wanted one.

I found one Dealer who was much further in Northern Ontario, but had two new machines in stock. I tried to get them to ship one, but they would not, then I said I would take both machines, if they would ship them, but they still did not want to spend the time and effort to deal with Customs, an Expeditor and shipping issues. I did point out that I would pay for the Expediter and shipping fees and they still would not ship. 

I could not find any other Dealers who had any in stock other than the closest Honda Dealer 16 miles North of the New York border who had one HS621CS left in stock the "Floor / Demo" model manufactured in 2009 and they too would not ship it to me.They did have the Owner's manual, Spark Plug removal tool and keys for it, so I decided that was my best option and to commit to making the trip to get it. I did ask if there were any upgrades to the 621 between 2009 and the last units to roll off the line in 2014 and was told no changes.

The trip was over 400 miles one way and 7 + hours of driving from my home on Long Island to pick it up. I got a friend to go along with me and we would Ski for one day on the way home to break up the journey.

I called about 12 Telephone numbers for U.S. Customs and Border Protection before leaving and found that many of the numbers they list on their web site were disconnected, others just rang and no one answered them, others would be answered but the Officer did not know if it was legal to import a used Snow Blower into the U.S. and gave me another number to call only to find they too did not know. Finally, I dialed one number where the Officer said it was no issue and no Duty fee would be due for it and then hung up on me, before I could ask any further questions.

Upon arriving at the Canadian Customs check point on the other side of the St. Lawrence River from Ogdenburg, N.Y. the Customs Officer had a hard time beleiving that the nature of our trip was to pick up a used snow blower in Canada. A theme that would repeat itself. The Bridge toll for this very long bridge was $2.75 each way and it is not part of the E-Z Pass system.

It was only 16 miles from the Border to the Honda Dealer, easy enough. 

The Bill of Sale paperwork was filled out in advance. There is a 13% G.S.T. (Goods & Services Tax) that is required. I was told by the Honda Dealer that I could fill out a form at the U.S. Customs to get that back, but that was not the case. U.S. Customs is not the one who collects the G.S.T., that is a Canadian Tax collected. I will email the Dealership Manager that I was dealing with and see if she can send me the forms to recover that tax. I am not optimistic that GST will be refunded to me, we will see.

I started the machine at the Dealer, it started with no issues and ran smoothly without handle vibration. I then asked them to remove the gas for transport, which they did.

The paperwork was quickly completed and we were on our way back to the U.S.. We did make a stop at the Border at a Canadian Duty Free shop and found that even though Pres. Obama is going to Cuba this week, we could not purchase Cuban Cigars to bring back with us.

When we pulled into U.S. Customs, then the interogation would begin. The Customs Officer was having a hard time beleiving that we drove from Long Island to Canada to pick up a used Snow Blower and wanted to know what else we bought while we were there, answer: nothing, how long were we in Canada answer: less than 2 hours, why couldn't I find a snow blower in the U.S., Answer: the history on the North American sales and ceaseing of manufacture of the HS621. What was I going to use this Snow Blower for, answer: Snow removal. By this point, I am convinced he thought I was a Moron. When he asked if I would use this machine for work I said yes, at that point he kept our Passports and we were directed to come inside and pay a Customs Duty fee of $13.05. If you are using the machine for personal use, there would be no Duty fee due. I paid the fee and we were on out way to Gore Mtn. Ski area about 3 1/2 hours away. We skied the next day for about 2 1/2 hours conditions were lousy, temp went up to 55F and we decided to head home. A half hour after we left it started to rain there. From there it was another 6 hours driving to get home.

I hope in some way this story helps someone who is considering this trip. There really is no Legal reason not to do it. If anyone has any questions about this process, I invite you to chime in here, or contact me privately down the road since I think this topic will be revisited for some years to come. The HS621CS is now living in my garage next to my HS520AS. :wavetowel2: I would like to Thank the many Members here and Staff who made this story possible.

Here is a photo of the HSS724A with Hydrostatic drive. There were 1-2 other models, but I am at the limit for posting photos.


----------



## Center Mass

Sorry the photos did not post.


----------



## jeffNB

Center Mass said:


> There is a 13% G.S.T. (Goods & Services Tax) that is required. I was told by the Honda Dealer that I could fill out a form at the U.S. Customs to get that back, but that was not the case. U.S. Customs is not the one who collects the G.S.T., that is a Canadian Tax collected. I will email the Dealership Manager that I was dealing with and see if she can send me the forms to recover that tax. I am not optimistic that GST will be refunded to me, we will see.


Thank-you for supporting our Canadian economy.

To recover the GST, you will need to complete and file CRA form GST189. You will also need to provide proof that the goods left the country. Typically, the US importation documents will suffice (form 7901?).

If you need help completing the form, drop me a PM.

Besides the Cuban cigars, you should have considered bringing back a full-size pickup or SUV. Apparently due to the low Canadian dollar, a lot of off-lease and traded-in units are being exported "stateside". This has been reported in the local and national news. They are predicting that the phenomenon will create a used car shortage in Canada.

Jeff

GST189 - General Application for Rebate of GST/HST


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Well, it just proves that truth is stranger than fiction. :blush:


----------



## Center Mass

jeffNB said:


> Thank-you for supporting our Canadian economy.
> 
> To recover the GST, you will need to complete and file CRA form GST189. You will also need to provide proof that the goods left the country. Typically, the US importation documents will suffice (form 7901?).
> 
> If you need help completing the form, drop me a PM.
> 
> Besides the Cuban cigars, you should have considered bringing back a full-size pickup or SUV. Apparently due to the low Canadian dollar, a lot of off-lease and traded-in units are being exported "stateside". This has been reported in the local and national news. They are predicting that the phenomenon will create a used car shortage in Canada.
> 
> Jeff
> 
> GST189 - General Application for Rebate of GST/HST


Jeff:

Yes I will tak you up on the GST tech support. 

I just picked up a Tahoe last week. Now that I know about taking advantage of the exchange rate, perhaps my next vehicle will be from Canada. I wonder how bad the hassle would be at the Border to bring a vehicle in.

If anyone is interested in a new Chevy vehicle, LMK I can arrange for you to receive an " Emplyee Price " Certificate, which is good for below Dealer pricing. The price is set by Chevy, not by negotiating with the local Dealer. The savings are quite significant. Disclaimer: I don't work for Chevy or in the car industry, but I do have a good connection who does. :wink:


----------



## JnC

Congrats, nothing crazy about making a trip for a machine you want  I'll be doing something similar for a Yamaha myself. 

Those HS621 are great machines indeed, I am restoring one as we speak, here is how it looked when parts got dropped off at the powdercoater


----------



## skutflut

Looks like more than one machine in that pile...


----------



## skutflut

There's probably a publication from US Customs about importing cars. Canada has one. It would have to meet US emission standards, safety standards, etc, which I don't think would be an issue, but bear in mind, you would have to get used to a speedometer calibrated in Kilometers per hour, and daytime running lights. 

I believe there are only 40-50 different forms and certificates required, (in triplicate) which must all be filled in perfectly, i's dotted and t's crossed.


----------



## bwdbrn1

It's really great to hear that you finally found the snow thrower you've been searching for for so long! After so many dead ends and disappointments during that search it certainly has to make you feel happy and relived to have that HS621 in your garage.

Thanks for the first hand account of your experience of your across the border purchase. Now, we can't wait to hear your account of your first experience of putting it to use!


----------



## Golfergordy

Great post! I couldn't stop reading it until I finished it. I hope that no one who read your post knows where you live. Maybe you should chain it up under lock & key.


----------



## Center Mass




----------



## 43128

is your key removable? noticed that they also changed the tread pattern on the tires


----------



## mobiledynamics

Center -

Congrats.

FWIW, I've replaced the handlebar and chute nuts with Nyloc.
If you want to keep it OE, I would consider adding a bit of loctite on them.
Just FWIW.


----------



## NJHonda

way to go man!! Glad you finally found one. I wanted to help you out but my Son and wife would not let me sell our 621 . What did you end up paying for it overall?


----------



## [email protected]

Congrats on the new blower, I am surprised more people don't shop in Canada considering US dollar is worth almost 1.40 Canadian. I sure would be taking advantage of that. As for bringing vehicles back, it's not that hard just check with US Customs on line. Few years back when Canadian dollar was worth more than US I bought a boat in Kentucky and pulled it back. All I needed was a receipt,ownership/title and get a safety check when I returned. Oh yes and pay them their taxes on purchase, ours is 13% on value with exchange.


----------



## nZone

[email protected] said:


> Congrats on the new blower, I am surprised more people don't shop in Canada considering US dollar is worth almost 1.40 Canadian. I sure would be taking advantage of that. As for bringing vehicles back, it's not that hard just check with US Customs on line. Few years back when Canadian dollar was worth more than US I bought a boat in Kentucky and pulled it back. All I needed was a receipt,ownership/title and get a safety check when I returned. Oh yes and pay them their taxes on purchase, ours is 13% on value with exchange.


Not sure if it is worthwhile. Before 2015, I was contemplating getting the 24ACTD model with the price tag about $3300.00. Then you add Quebec + Fed sales tax of 18.9%, that's close to $4000.00 total. With 1:1.40 exchange rate, you will still come in at the short end of the stick. That's not even add gas and time; and the hassle and frustration at the border.


----------



## dhazelton

The 720 single stage wouldn't do for you?


----------



## nZone

dhazelton said:


> The 720 single stage wouldn't do for you?


He's either wanted cheaper and/or the GX160 engine.


----------



## NJHonda

dhazelton said:


> The 720 single stage wouldn't do for you?


Because you cant beat a HS621 for being built like a tank.


----------



## Coby7

Scary would you would do for a Yamaha.


----------



## Center Mass

43128 said:


> is your key removable? noticed that they also changed the tread pattern on the tires



Yes the key is removable.


----------



## mikeinri

Great story! Next time, ski in Canada, that would be a far more believable story for the border guards, LOL...

Mike


----------



## snowjoke

Great Story Center! When I was reading your initial post I correctly guessed the name of the dealership. I live just down the road from that dealership. Many of us who live next to the St.Lawrence river are experienced cross border shoppers. It has been a part of our culture since the bridge was built in the 50's. It's a real convenience for us locals to take advantage of cheaper gas, tires, auto parts, food etc. on either side of the border. I've bought a car, boat, snowblower, dishwasher, tires, and many restoration auto parts when the Canuck buck was high. It can be a very good way to save money and get the parts you actually want. However, when the exchange goes to an extreme amount, the traffic at the border can become a major pain because more people want in on the deals. My best advice is to do the research and know what's involved and as you stated, it is pretty straight forward. The Canadian Customs officers are pretty accustomed to us Canadians doing this, but I still think the U.S Border services officers are still kind of "new" to the idea of Americans buying things that are actually "cheaper" in Canada. Who would have thought?? BTW, Yamaha & Honda Dealers have discounts on snowblowers and the US buck is strong. Happy shopping.


----------



## LouC

I recognize those pix @ the border from our yearly trip to Montreal for the F1 race in June. About 8 hrs from Long Island. We do well on the tickets/hotel due to the strong dollar.


----------



## tabora

I have purchased motorcycles in Mississauga and brought them back through the Niagara Falls crossing. Always an adventure! I just swap in a US instrument cluster and I'm good to go... I'll have to consider a Canadian Yamaha YT1332ED (or whatever the then current equivalent is) when I'm next looking for a new blower in about 30 years or so. It's always a worthwhile trip across the border for any reason.

My most fun was driving out from Maine, purchasing a boat in Erie, PA, and then going to Niagara Falls, Canada for the weekend. Try explaining why you're taking a new, unregistered boat to Canada for 2 days, and then coming back across. They're probably still scratching their heads...


----------



## orangputeh

just got a low hour HS621 because of all the hype here.

better be worth it or else......


----------



## RC20

Great story, fun to read.


I may have to go to Whitehorse some day to get a Yamaha!


----------



## aa335

orangputeh said:


> just got a low hour HS621 because of all the hype here.
> 
> better be worth it or else......



I have a 1998 HS621, 22 year old machine that seen about 10 years of actual service. This one has been in the family since new. Cleaned up several years ago. Now it only sees fresh snow that hasn't been contaminated with salt, or dirt. It's a classic snowblower that will never be made again. Imagine spending $1500 for a single stage snowblower today.


----------



## Wilson

Great story....I drove over the border to Watertown NY to buy a generator 13 years ago. I still have it, and it works like a charm.


----------



## Dusty

Did he mention how much he paid for the actual unit? $1500 Canadian, so roughly $1900 U.S., not counting the tolls and everything else?
I heard they were going for around $1300 U.S. at the end in 1998 in the U.S. and that was 23 years ago. Great blowers.


----------



## Dusty

.


----------

